# Cap'n Morgan



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Since Cap'n is the most photogenic little bastard I decided to make him a post so everybody could watch him grow. I'm super happy with him so far. I hope he grows into what I want him to be!!
Here's the first pic of him I saw. He's the big headed little shit on the left lol









Watching tv with his momma. He LOVES tv.




































I love this pic


















Sleeping in the truck.









Watching Harry Potter with me lol




































Roy says he's a boob man LOL.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I loooooooove him! He's so adorable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He's quite the little looker  I really like his markings.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Very cute! I am seeing a lot of these pups lately with these mask facial markings. Maybe just a coincidence?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Carriana said:


> Very cute! I am seeing a lot of these pups lately with these mask facial markings. Maybe just a coincidence?


I have 3 sable myself. 2 of them have markings like these and one of them grew out of it. My female is sable but a "tri" carrier so she could have sable or tri pups who knows. Her full sister was bred to a blue tri and had a complete litter of tri pups. Cap'n is a sable but he does have all of the tri points. I think sables are my favorite color. To me they are more unique than a tri color.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

He's a really cute puppy!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

The ones that cock their heads like that are usually smart n ornrey. thanks for up date.....an a bottle a rum.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

mccoypitbulls said:


> The ones that cock their heads like that are usually smart n ornrey. thanks for up date.....an a bottle a rum.


Lol yea I can get him to do it on command  I say his name a certain way and turn my head to one side and then he will cock his head to the same side I did. He's a ton of fun. VERY smart for his age!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Fantastic looking boy *Princesspaola21*! Really glad you decided to let us enjoy the Cap'n growing up with you. Makes me want another pup. They are just so precious at that age.

Joe


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

jttar said:


> Fantastic looking boy *Princesspaola21*! Really glad you decided to let us enjoy the Cap'n growing up with you. Makes me want another pup. They are just so precious at that age.
> 
> Joe


Thanks!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Is this a new mutt or one of the 100 puppies you got since June? Either way nice addition. He had a HUGE head in the very first pic.... still got real dog if u decide you're ready for something worth feeding  lol jk


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Is this a new mutt or one of the 100 puppies you got since June? Either way nice addition. He had a HUGE head in the very first pic.... still got real dog if u decide you're ready for something worth feeding  lol jk


He's just another one of the 100 lol. Didnt he though lol. I nicknamed him big head from that pic. He's a monstrosity compared to his littermates and he is the most photogenic pup I've ever seen. From every angle he's just awesome. I'm pretty pleased with him but I've learned the hard way that they don't always grow up to be what you want. Fingers crossed though. As for the "real dog" I know you do and trust me when I'm ready it will happen.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wanting me to play lol










CAP'NNNNN MOOOOOOORGAAAAAN










I don't know why he holds his ears back like this lol. I can't wait to get his ears cropped.










He was growling and barking lol.










Tugging on my flip flop.










Sitting on my lap watching tv as usual.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Mean mugging me









He holds his ears so weird lol









Smiles









Playing on the porch



























Worn out in the kitchen lol









Photogenic little bastard


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

He's getting so big!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Cute!!!!  now.... We need pictures of Envy, and the other two puppies


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Cute!!!!  now.... We need pictures of Envy, and the other two puppies


I'm gonna get some of Belvedere and Hennessy pretty quick but poor Envy is on hold until her conformation straightens out. Hopefully it does anyway. She's pretty bad right now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Cant hide the train wreck. ...


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Cant hide the train wreck. ...


I'm not hiding her forever I'm just giving her a chance to correct a little. She's gained a lot of height in the last couple weeks and her rear straightened out some.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I was just poking fun. I have a house full of train wrecks. Did ya not see the female I posted lol


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I was just poking fun. I have a house full of train wrecks. Did ya not see the female I posted lol


Lol I love her. She's not bad at all. Envy on the other hand :/ pretty bad.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I'll be in mo in November.... wouldn't take much to meet and out her kennels in ur car and get a signature. ... lol im serious though....


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Psssshhhh! Post them up! No dog is perfect! All dogs go through phases...we still like her no matter how sh looks!


----------



## SaeZ (Aug 30, 2013)

Cool markings, great looking pup!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks guys! He's special 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh wow he is freaking cute!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Naptime lol...









Look at those ears lol


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

So cute!!


----------



## ali-eve (Apr 24, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Lol I love her. She's not bad at all. Envy on the other hand :/ pretty bad.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





::::COACH:::: said:


> Psssshhhh! Post them up! No dog is perfect! All dogs go through phases...we still like her no matter how sh looks!


My dog was awful when he was a puppy! Now he's a different dog !! I think you should post her


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Princess, your dog is just too cute!! I can't stop looking at this thread! Can't wait to watch him grow!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks guys!!! He's something special I think!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well I have some new pics of him to post but my phone is out of space so I can't download pb :/ so annoying! Can't wait to get the Galaxy S4 or the new IPhone!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

get rid of your old ones WTH! lol


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

ames said:


> get rid of your old ones WTH! lol


Lol trust me I have deleted over 3,000 pics. I'm out of stuff to delete and I'm out of room :/ iPhones suck!! I need expandable memory!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Omg I have the SAME problem!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I LOVE heeeeeem!!!!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> I LOVE heeeeeem!!!!


Thanks  I'm pretty fond of him myself!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I just want to hug him lol he's so cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

DieselsMommie said:


> I just want to hug him lol he's so cute
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol!!! Peeeeeeeeing! Bahaha! He is so cute!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Lol!!! Peeeeeeeeing! Bahaha! He is so cute!


Lol I had him half ass stacked up but by the time I snapped the pic he had squatted to pee LOL!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh I know how they can be! Lucius is a butt...he never holds still for longer than a second and is so stubborn.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

He's so cute!!!!! I love him. I can't wait to see how he turns out


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Lol I know how that is for sure!! Cap'n is such a roly poly! Sometimes I wonder how he can be so chubby yet he never sits still lol. He gets better everyday I'm hoping he's everything I wanted.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

He is a cutie pie, getting big too!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

~StangChick~ said:


> He is a cutie pie, getting big too!


Thank you  He's my little weed lol. Just growing away.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

